# Western Unimount light problems



## hahny115 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 95 dodge 2500 CTD. I installed a western unimount plow, wire harness and vehicle light harness with 2 relays. The system is the 9 pin with 2 plugs. When the plow is plugged in and attached the lights work as they should. When I disconnect the plow, The truck headlights do not come back on. The marker lights come on. If I disconnect the black/orange wire from the relays the truck lights come on. If I disconnect the brown wire from the relays, the truck lights come on. The relays click when I plug the wires above back into the relays. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems to me that it might be a ground issue? See wiring diagram below. What switches the relays from truck to plow is a ground.

Good Luck 
Layton Truck Equipment


----------



## hahny115 (Oct 3, 2011)

The only grounds are from the black/orange wire from the solenoid to the negative side of the battery and then the black wire from the power cord to the plow plug right? I don't know where I am picking up another ground anywhere.


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

You should have a ground at the power unit (blk/orn) Runs to the solenoids the headlights and then grounds to the power unit/pump. make sure you have the relays wired correctly also. Western has all kinds of Mech manuals online also http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=4

Good Luck!!


----------



## shep28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you ever figure your unimount lighting issue? I am having the same problem. "When I disconnect the plow, The truck headlights do not come back on. The marker lights come on"

Ram2500 99 w/unimount


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

i agree with layton,,ground. or something is back feeding through the system. if you unhook the bk/og wire and the truck lights come on, your getting a ground signal when you shouldn't. do you have the correct relays?? the ones with a 87a circuit in them??


----------



## hahny115 (Oct 3, 2011)

My actual western harness was made wrong or I somehow have the wrong one. The blk/orn wire that is supposed to go from the relays to the plug at the grille actually went up to the solenoid therefore was always grounded. The orn/blk wire that is supposed to go from the plug inside the truck (for the controller) went all the way out to the plug at the grille. These wires should be different colors in my opinion, not the same exact blk with orn stripe. I had to take apart the harness and cut and splice the blk/orn wires the way the schematic says and it works the way it should. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really that's odd?? But keeping the same color scheme is easy, bk/og is gnd no matter where its at in the circuit.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shep28;1376225 said:


> Did you ever figure your unimount lighting issue? I am having the same problem. "When I disconnect the plow, The truck headlights do not come back on. The marker lights come on"
> 
> Ram2500 99 w/unimount


You have a stuck relay by the sound of it.


----------

